# Hell of Hunterdon 2014



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

Does anyone have any info on the ride this year? 

I see they have a provisional date of March 22nd, but last year registration was open by now.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

This message was posted on their FB page on Jan. 16

Apologies for the radio silence Boys & Girls; I am way behind on communication this year. Please save the following dates for this year’s Spring Classic Series:

Saturday March 22: Hell of Hunterdon
Saturday March 29: Fools Classic
Saturday April 19: Fleche Buffoon

Hey what gives why is the HoH is early this year? Since we are having such a mild winter, we figured the trend would continue into spring. Hardly. The Tour of the Battenkill moved their date up to avoid Easter, and in deference to the many of you who use the HoH in preparation for Battenkill, we thought it best to move up as well. 

The next question you are probably asking is “When does registration open?” We are shooting for January 24 – 27th. We will let you know in advance specifically when it will open, so you can plan for it. The reason for my lack of committal is that I am waiting on some pertinent info from some 3rd parties. These don’t affect the ride itself, but it could affect the field limit; we hope to expand the field again this year, but I won’t know if we are able to until the week of the 19th. 

Since the HoH is early, so is the Fools Classic. Why ? 1) We’d like to get it in before Battenkill 2) I am skipping Battenkill this year to go to the Tour of Flanders and ride the Cyclo, and maybe go to Paris - Roubaix. 3) We also re-introducing the Fleche Buffoon. 4) We ran out of weekends.

Details for the Fools Classic are still under wraps. We are working on a new beer friendly start/finish location, and the catering is still being negotiated. No guarantees, but we hope to make it happen.

So the Fleche Buffoon is back? All but 70 or so of you probably never knew it existed to begin with. It is our Ardennes Tribute Ride, all the climbs, none of the dirt/gravel. It has been on hiatus for a few years due to calendar conflicts, but we are committed to having it this year. Again, we are negotiating with a beer friendly venue. 

We are also working on some new events for 2014. From our list of bad ideas:

July 27th will be the inaugural Fixed Gear Fondo/Single Speed Open. 50 miles, 3000’ of climbing, 1 gear. Beer friendly finish (are you sensing a theme here?).

February 9 & March 9th are Stages 2 & 3 of Le Tour de French Toast ca 100k rides to the Pancake Breakfast at the Upper Black Eddy Fire Company. These rides are free, but breakfast is $7. 

March 2nd sees the reincarnation of CBBC’s Frosted Butt Ride. This will be a glorified group ride to get in some base miles prior to the Spring Classic Series. 

And we are working on a Fall Classic too. It is too early to even talk about this one.

We’ll get back to you soon with info as soon as we can. In the interim, bundle up, put on the fenders, and get out there. Otherwise you are sentenced to the indoor trainer…

Kermesse Sport


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info Alan. I guess I should go find them on FB.

Phil


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

This just in - registration opens Thursday, Jan 30th.
https://www.bikereg.com/Net/hell-of-hunterdon

And they've bumped up the registration by 25% this year to $50


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> This just in - registration opens Thursday, Jan 30th.
> https://www.bikereg.com/Net/hell-of-hunterdon
> 
> And they've bumped up the registration by 25% this year to $50


Still a good bargain for that ride. Think we drank enough River Horse to cover last year's fee. But with the early date not sure I am doing it this year.


----------

